# Horse head pump



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi folks,

during this winter I decided to pump my own oil and reduce heating costs.









It is powered by a little motor (1-5 Volts) from the mechanism which opens a PC DVD device.
Now the pump operates on 2.4 Volts. It needs some more detailing and a resistor to adjust the speed.

Enjoy the pixs.

Video-Link: http://www.arcor.de/vportal/videoplay.jsp?clipID=34209


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Stefan; 

Very nice! Still see a few of a smaller version of your pump in Ohio when we travel to visit Kathy's family in Indiana. Most of the pumps are idle, but one or two of them are still nodding away. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Stefan 
Now that is using some real ingenuity, great model 
Dennis


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Stefan,

Beautiful model! Thank you for posting.

My family owned a drop forge plant in Los Angeles (1901 til about 1972) and next door was Lacy Oil Manufacturing. They made the Horse Head pumps used here in the U.S.


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

That is a very nice model, great work! 

Alec


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Very cool!!!! Thanks for posting. 


-Kevin.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Great work!


----------



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

Any Idea where I could get some dimensional drawings of a Horse head pump? I am going to be building a couple well towers and want to also make a number of pump jacks for my oil production area. Since I have a number of Tank cars and pipe gons, I should have something for them to be used for. I have a nice photos of the Oil loading dock in Chama, so I will be building that for unloading the tank cars. 

Dan S. 
Colorado & Rio Grande Southern 
http://danshobbies.webstarts.com/index.html


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

That figure looks a little familiar.... It's an LGB guy right? I have a similar one, but his left hand has had surgery and been moved.  
The pump house looks great. Good use of a small motor. I've been trying to figure out a way to power a small auger and now I have a good idea. Thanks! 

Craig


----------



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi Dan,

yes, dimensional drawings are almost impossible to find. I tried that too.
But these pumps exist in any size. So I decided to take a figure and an engine
as a proportion. So don't worry about sizes!









Hi Craig,

yes the guy is an LGB engineer who quit his job on the steam engine, a dangerous
job where you can easily loose an arm in an accident!









That's what our hobby is all about: sharing ideas.
Isn't that great. I am glad my work gave you an inspiration.

Thanks for the comments.

Stefan


----------



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi guys,

production started!!!!

Enjoy
Stefan


----------



## andyb (Apr 19, 2008)

I don't know if this is useful but the British firm of Stuart Turner models produce their own kit version of an oil field pump or 'Nodding Donkey' as I thought they were called.

The model stands 12" tall when complete so not sure what scale that would work out as. This is actually a Model Engineer's model - the kit is a set of unmachined castings but the point is that the drawings are available separately for £9.95. OK I realise that the dimensions are of the model rather than the real thing but it may help...


Further details from http://www.stuartmodels.com/inprod_.../mod_id/53 

Regards

Andy


----------

